
Show HN: Balances – Mint for Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies - alexkiwi
https://balances.io
======
dewey
This looks awesome, signed up and added all my wallets but I think i'm
experiencing a bug
([https://balances.io/users/twofactor_qr](https://balances.io/users/twofactor_qr))
seems to be blank.

~~~
ianhirschfeld
Hey guys, I just pushed a fix for this. Sorry about that! Thanks for letting
us know.

~~~
dewey
Just enabled it and works as expected. Thanks for the quick fix!

Edit: Loving the gifs btw!

------
jackjeff
Since I used the Bitcoin-Core to send/spend bitcoins, the export instructions
from
[https://balances.io/import_instructions](https://balances.io/import_instructions)
will not work.

The balance displayed is much less than what the wallet contains, because of
the internal addresses from the key pool.

See [http://blog.barthe.ph/2014/04/03/bitcoin-balance-
differs/](http://blog.barthe.ph/2014/04/03/bitcoin-balance-differs/)

~~~
ianhirschfeld
Hmm, we will definitely look into this, thanks!

------
bjeanes
And just like that your wallets aren't anonymous anymore or at least are tied
to each other beyond transactions between them.

Seriously, though, this is kinda neat.

~~~
ps4fanboy
Wallets arent anonymous they are all in the block chain.

~~~
jnbiche
Incorrect. There are no "wallets" on the blockchain. In fact, the blockchain
is not even organized by address. The blockchain is simply a ledger of inputs
and outputs, most of which _refer_ to a certain address or addresses (but not
to wallets).

If someone uses a new Bitcoin address for each transaction, there is no way
outside of statistical analysis (which may not even work in many cases) to
know which addresses belongs to which wallets.

------
martin_
It doesn't show any of the BTC I purchased from coinbase, only the $20 worth I
got via TinkerCoin

~~~
ianhirschfeld
Is it possible you have more than one account/wallet on Coinbase? We currently
only pull 1 account from Coinbase (whichever one is your first). We are
working on making it pull all your accounts.

~~~
martin_
Nope, only one! I definitely clicked "get address" on a wallet which had
significantly more bitcoin.

~~~
wellsosaurus
Did you use the Coinbase integration[0] or add an address from Coinbase
manually? The latter will likely not work due to the way Coinbase generates
addresses for each transaction.

[0]: [https://balances.io/coinbase/auth](https://balances.io/coinbase/auth)

------
jeffpalmer
This is exactly what I have been looking for! I just signed up and added a
couple of wallet addresses and I have to say, it looks really good. I can't
wait for the iOS app, any info on an approximate release timeframe?

~~~
ianhirschfeld
Glad you are enjoying it! In terms of iPhone release timeline we are still
working out the exact date. It will be after the launch of iOS 8 however.

------
Atlas
Thank you for using a limited oauth scope for Coinbase. Had you not, I would
not have connected to Coinbase.

I do wish that you had a transaction history more like Mint does. The balance
only isn't too useful for me.

~~~
ianhirschfeld
No problem! :)

Transactions are in progress
([https://balances.io/transactions](https://balances.io/transactions)).
Definitely something we want for ourselves as well, and we'll get it released
ASAP.

------
imkevinxu
The dogecoin lookup seems to be broken, 0 DOGE for all my dogecoin wallets

~~~
imkevinxu
Nevermind, apparently the Dogecoin QT app makes new addresses every time coins
are sent out so I had to track all my coins to the last one that still had all
my coins

~~~
ianhirschfeld
Ya we are looking into a way to better import addresses when the data is
formatted like that.

------
dalek2point3
will there be something like
[https://coinbase.com/docs/api/overview](https://coinbase.com/docs/api/overview)?

~~~
ianhirschfeld
We aren't currently opening up our API to the public. However, if there is
enough demand for it
([http://balances.uservoice.com/forums/244164-suggestions](http://balances.uservoice.com/forums/244164-suggestions)),
we might open it up sooner rather than later.

------
nXqd
This one looks fantastic :)

------
arasmussen
Or you could just use Mint

------
frozenport
We can only pray that your crypto is good. Recall the problems that bigger
sites had.

~~~
ch0wn
Since they don't touch private keys at all I don't think they'll be that big
of a target.

~~~
wellsosaurus
Correct. Though there is an issue of plausible deniability if we do get
breached, assuming a user who absolutely requires it used a username that can
be tied back to them. We're working on a solution for that.

If you require plausible deniability to be safe or avoid incarceration, I
would recommend not using Balances at this time – I obviously can't guarantee
that we are safe from a very motivated intruder, but we have taken many
paranoid precautions to avoid such a breach.

------
diminoten
Mildly off-topic, but a fun side effect of this site's demographic is when
someone does a "Show HN", competitors regularly show up in the comments
section and try to convince you how the submitted app is no good, and to try
their app.

It's almost a view into the viability of the market (or whatever it's called)
to see how many competitors comment - the more, the better. Right?

------
kanzure
There's also [http://cryptofolio.info/](http://cryptofolio.info/) which
consumes feeds from multiple exchanges per asset type to show either an
average or a preferred provider.

------
marban
On a related note, [http://www.currly.com](http://www.currly.com) is a place
for a compiled view on digital currency news.

------
googletron
For those of you interested in tracking more coin than just Bitcoin, Litecoin,
and Dogecoin!

Check out the beautiful [http://getfortuneapp.com/](http://getfortuneapp.com/)

